# [server] servidor mail postfix+saslauthd y dovecot

## Diabliyo

Tengo una IP Fija y un dominio web, estoy configurando mi Gentoo como servidor de correos, pero no tengo exito  :Sad: , los servicios que instale fueron: postfix, saslauth y dovecot y estas son las configuraciones, espero puedan ayudarme !!..

# cat /etc/postfoc/main.cf

```
queue_directory = /var/spool/postfix

command_directory = /usr/sbin

daemon_directory = //usr/lib/postfix

data_directory = /var/lib/postfix

mail_owner = postfix

unknown_local_recipient_reject_code = 550

debug_peer_level = 2

debugger_command =

    PATH=/bin:/usr/bin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/X11R6/bin

    ddd $daemon_directory/$process_name $process_id & sleep 5

sendmail_path = /usr/sbin/sendmail

newaliases_path = /usr/bin/newaliases

mailq_path = /usr/bin/mailq

setgid_group = postdrop

html_directory = /usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.6/html

manpage_directory = /usr/share/man

sample_directory = /etc/postfix

readme_directory = /usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.6/readme

home_mailbox = .maildir/

smtpd_sasl_local_domain = 

smtpd_sasl_auth_enable = yes

smtpd_sasl_security_options = noanonymous

broken_sasl_auth_clients = yes

smtpd_sasl_authenticated_header = yes

smtpd_recipient_restrictions = permit_sasl_authenticated,permit_mynetworks,reject_unauth_destination

inet_interfaces = all

mynetworks = 127.0.0.0/8

smtpd_tls_auth_only = no

smtp_use_tls = yes

smtpd_use_tls = yes

smtp_tls_note_starttls_offer = yes

smtpd_tls_key_file = /etc/postfix/ssl/smtpd.key

smtpd_tls_cert_file = /etc/postfix/ssl/smtpd.crt

smtpd_tls_CAfile = /etc/postfix/ssl/cacert.pem

smtpd_tls_loglevel = 1

smtpd_tls_received_header = yes

smtpd_tls_session_cache_timeout = 3600s

tls_random_source = dev:/dev/urandom

myhostname = server.crver.net

mydomain = crver.net

mydestination = $myhostname, localhost.$mydomain, localhost

mailbox_command = 

smtpd_banner = $myhostname ESMTP $mail_name ($mail_version)
```

# cat /etc/sasl2/smtpd.conf

```
pwcheck_method:saslauthd

mech_list:plain login
```

# /etc/dovecot/dovecot.conf

```
protocols = imap imaps pop3 pop3s

listen = *, [::]

ssl_cert_file = /etc/ssl/dovecot/server.pem

ssl_key_file = /etc/ssl/dovecot/server.key

mail_location = maildir:~/.maildir 

protocol imap {

}

protocol pop3 {

}

protocol lda {

}

auth default {

  mechanisms = plain

  passdb pam {

    args = "*"

  }

  userdb passwd {

  }

  user = root

}

dict {

}

plugin {

}
```

Al levantar los servicios realizo telnet localhost 25 y jamas me sale el saludo y no responde nada  :Sad: 

Saludos !

----------

## esteban_conde

Desde los tiempos de HxC no he vuelto a tocar estas cosas pero creo que deberias abrir el router y ver si están abiertos los puertos 25 y 110 y si el servidor está montado en un host dedicado redirigirlos a dicho host.

----------

## Diabliyo

 *esteban_conde wrote:*   

> Desde los tiempos de HxC no he vuelto a tocar estas cosas pero creo que deberias abrir el router y ver si están abiertos los puertos 25 y 110 y si el servidor está montado en un host dedicado redirigirlos a dicho host.

 

El host es mi PC-Server, por eso menciono tengo IP Fija y Dominio, el server aquí frente a mi, al hacer telnet localhost 25 lo estoy haciendo dentro de la consola del servidor mismo y no contesta  :Sad: , sobre el ROUTER de momento estoy probando localmente, aun no abro los puertos, se supone debe funcionar así, no ?

Por cierto, el servidor no requiere tener los puertos abiertos de POP y SMTP ya que solo se brindara dicho servicio a los equipos internos, el único contacto entre el servidor y la nube sera el SMTP (envío/recepción) de mails, el POP solo estará accesible localmente !.

Sobre los puerto abiertos y no quede duda:

# nmap -sT -P0 localhost

```
21/tcp   open  ftp

22/tcp   open  ssh

25/tcp   open  smtp

80/tcp   open  http

110/tcp  open  pop3

143/tcp  open  imap

443/tcp  open  https

993/tcp  open  imaps

995/tcp  open  pop3s

3306/tcp open  mysql
```

en el firewall (iptables) solo tengo abiertos los puertos 80, 21 y 22.... Pero el proceso de conexion al SMTP via telnet, lo estoy haciendo en la consola del servidor mismo.

Saludos !

----------

## opotonil

Prueba a parar iptables, yo para asegurarme (no recuerdo si es por que me dio problemas) entre las reglas tengo (con forward prohibido):

```

iptables -A INPUT -i lo -j ACCEPT

```

Por otro lada para que quieres "saslauth" si vas a utilizar "dovecot" que ya incluye "sasl".

Postfix:

```

smtpd_sasl_type = dovecot

smtpd_sasl_path = /var/run/dovecot/auth-client

```

dovecot:

```

auth default {

  socket listen {

    client {

      path = /var/run/dovecot/auth-client

      mode = 0660

      group = postfix

    }

  }

}

```

Puede que este post te sea util: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-828743-highlight-postfix.html

Salu2.

PD: no me habia fijado en el "nmap", no parece que haya problemas por parte de iptables. Mira los logs del correo a ver si apareces o que cuentan...

----------

## Diabliyo

Paro el Firewall y lo mismo, sin contestar el SMTP  :Sad: 

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> sobre el ROUTER de momento estoy probando localmente, aun no abro los puertos, se supone debe funcionar así, no ? 

 

pasale nmap a su IP (estamos hablando del ROUTER)  :Wink:  se supone que la LAN llega al server a traves del router.

----------

## Diabliyo

Wow... vaya al fin ya me recive el SMTP xD.... La cosa es que:

1- El smtpd_banner no estaba habilitado.

2- En dovecot.conf no tenia esta linea protocols = imap imaps pop3 pop3s.

Despues reincie los servicios: dovecot y postfix, y con eso tuve para que al hacer desde el server telnet localhost 25 y me contestara.

Ahora quiero por favor me digan si existe algun error o falte algo ?, aqui les dejo los mensajes:

# telnet localhost 25

```
Trying 127.0.0.1...

Connected to server.crver.net.

Escape character is '^]'.

220 server.crver.net ESMTP Postfix (2.6.6)

ehlo localhost  <------ escribo esto

250-server.crver.net

250-PIPELINING

250-SIZE 10240000

250-VRFY

250-ETRN

250-STARTTLS

250-AUTH LOGIN PLAIN

250-AUTH=LOGIN PLAIN

250-ENHANCEDSTATUSCODES

250-8BITMIME

250 DSN

quit

221 2.0.0 Bye

Connection closed by foreign host.
```

Desde los clientes dentro de la LAN también recibo la misma contestación, desde la nube el acceso lo tengo cerrado, ya que como mencione, mi servidor mail no lo usare para recibir, sino para solo enviar.

Solo tengo una pequeña duda... Creen que nos esto me baste para proporcionar el servicio de salida de correos ?, ya que en si el servidor se monto para ese unico objetivo, respecto a la recepcion usamos otro server que esta con el proveedor de internet.

Saludos !

----------

## opotonil

Hombre, en principio si... no hay nada mejor que probar. Eso si dependiendo de los servidores remotos a los que envíes puedes necesitar: 

- Asegurarte que tu IP no se encuentra en RBLs (la principal es spamhaus: http://www.spamhaus.org/).

- Comprobar que tienes un registro PTR (esto es mas bien cosa de tu ISP, si lo ha configurado o te lo ha delegado).

- Implementar SPF (si es solo para enviar imagino que te bastaría con configurar el registro TXT del DNS).

- Implementar DKIM (no puedo decirte mucho, aun no lo me he puesto con el).

Salu2.

----------

## Diabliyo

Ya tengo montado el Servidor Mail y puedo sacar mails, de echo HOY MISMO hice una prueba me envie a mis ters cuentas (gmail, yahoo y hotmail), pero en las tres me recivieron en SPAM directo  :Sad: .

El proceso de montaje del servidor fue el siguiente:

Objetivo: El servidor mail, solo y únicamente enviara mails, no me interesa recibir.

1- Instale Gentoo (me gusta esta distro).

2- Instale Postfix+SASL+DOVECOT.

3- Monte Apache+PHP+Mysql (mi software para envio de mails).

4- Compre UNA IP Fija.

5- Compre un Dominio Web en GoDaddy.

6- Apunte el Dominio Web hacia mi IP Fija.

7- Monto mi software para mailing.

8- Realizo envíos.

Hasta el momento los mails llegan, pero ha SPAM  :Sad: , lo cual no me sirve de mucho, alguien podria ayudarme u orientarme un poco ?, ya que en lo que son las CABECERAS de los mails, especifico la informacion referente al dominio real, vaya: Vean Cabeceras.

Alguna idea ?

---- EDITADO ----

--- EDITADO ---

Ya me he levantado el BIND (DNS) y abierto el puerto, les paso mi configuración:

/etc/bind/named.conf

/var/bind/pri/127.zone

/var/bind/pri/192.168.1.zone

/var/bind/pri/crver.net.internal

/var/bind/pri/crver.net.external

/etc/resolv.conf

Adelanto que la infraestrictura del Servidor para solo envio de mails es:

- Un PC-Servidor con capacidad suficiente.

- Distribucion Gentoo instalada.

- Software: Postfix, Dovecot, Sasld, apache, mysql, php, openssl.

- Nombre del PC-Servidor: "server".

- Dominio Web que apunta al Server: crver.net (ojo: no hagan ping ni scan, ya que solo se prende eventualmente).

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Ya te lo ha dicho optonil. Necesitas:

- DomainKeys y DKIM

- El PTR que se corresponda con el banner de postfix: server.crver.net

- Sender Policy Framework en tu DNS server.

- Asegurarte de no estar listado en ninguna RBL

Cada proveedor de correo se basa en verificar alguna o todas estas características para tu número de IP para definir si se trata de SPAM o no. Hasta no haber implementado todo lo anterior no vas a lograr enviar correo con propiedad.

Salud!

----------

## Diabliyo

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> Ya te lo ha dicho optonil. Necesitas:
> 
> - DomainKeys y DKIM
> 
> - El PTR que se corresponda con el banner de postfix: server.crver.net
> ...

 

Voy avanzando poco a poco  :Very Happy: , les agradezco su paciencia y seguirme el post. Les comento mis adelantos:

Sobre la BlackList, no, no estoy dentro.

Respecto al banner de postfix (server.crver.net), lo cambie (pero no se cambia del todo), ya que si haces ping a server.crver.net, nadie contesta, en cambio si haces ping a crver.net contesta mi server con su IP.

Por otro lado respecto al PTR, después de implementarme el BIND y ver que la pagina spf-all.com siempre me decia "tu domino esta registrado, pero no hay respuesta de PTR", asi que, mejor me dirigi a mi Account con GoDaddy, accedí a la parte de Registros MX, y encontré un apartado que decía: "Add SPF", así que rellene los INPUTS a fin de que como respuesta diera:

```
v=spf1 a mx ip4:MI_IP_FIJA ptr mx:crver.net ~all
```

Entre nuevamente a spf-all.com y ahora SI, me decía mi PTR tal cual debería ser.

 Sobre DomainKeys y DKIM estaré investigando.

Ahora que se supone mi PTR esta GOOD, le hice cambios a mi postfix específicamente el archivo main.cf, para que en lo mas posible las cabeceras que lleven algo de mi server, sea: crver.net y nada de server.crver.net... Pero creo que no se puede evitar, ya que mi pc-server en si tiene como nombre server (hostname). Tambien quiero cambiar el Return-Path: que aparece en las primeras cabeceras, ya que siempre postfix o apache, ponen: apache@crver.net, cuando en realidad quiero info@crver.net.

Aquí los archivos que toque:

# cat /etc/postfix/main.cf

# cat /etc/apache2/vhosts.d/default_vhost.include

Y misteriosamente, cuando envio algun mail desde mi software web, ahora no llegan  :Sad: ... Algun LOG que pueda checar para ver donde buscar ?, mi software WEB (yo lo codifique en php) no genera LOGs mas que para accesos y errores de las hojas PHP, pero no el error de envio de mails, bueno, solo cuando se invoca la funcion mail(), pero, el software no me indica que haya errores :S.

Saludos !

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Colaboro otro poquito en lo que puedo:

El PTR y un txt record son cosas totalmente distintas. Point-To-Record no tiene nada que ver con Sender Policy Framework en definitiva y no es algo que puedas cambiar así como así, debe configurártelo tu ISP (a menos que seas tu propio ISP, porsupuesto). Haber habilitado SPF ayuda pero en algunos casos es importante además la verificación del rPTR contra el banner de postfix.

Verificar el rPTR desde afuera por medio de una página web o usando el comando host desde fuera de tu red:

```
host tu.numero.de.ip.wan
```

Esto es lo que me devuelve tu PTR:

```
host 201.100.18.246

246.18.100.201.in-addr.arpa domain name pointer dsl-201-100-18-246-sta.prod-empresarial.com.mx
```

Como ves, tu PTR dice dsl-201-100-18-246-sta.prod-empresarial.com.mx cuando debería decir crver.net (o server.crver.net en función de lo que decidas).

Otra cosa a tener en cuenta: No es la blacklist, son LAS blacklists, se puede hacer una verificación en la gran mayoria de las mismas ingresando tu IP en MXToolbox por ejemplo.

Salud!

----------

## Diabliyo

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> Colaboro otro poquito en lo que puedo:
> 
> El PTR y un txt record son cosas totalmente distintas. Point-To-Record no tiene nada que ver con Sender Policy Framework en definitiva y no es algo que puedas cambiar así como así, debe configurártelo tu ISP (a menos que seas tu propio ISP, porsupuesto). Haber habilitado SPF ayuda pero en algunos casos es importante además la verificación del rPTR contra el banner de postfix.
> 
> Verificar el rPTR desde afuera por medio de una página web o usando el comando host desde fuera de tu red:
> ...

 

Creo nos estamos revolviendo !....

La IP 201.100.18.246 esta bien que apunte a  dsl-201-100-18-246-sta.prod-empresarial.com.mx, ya que no  pueso manejar eso (es mi ISP), por otro lado, seria imposible que la IP apunte a crver.net, no me sirve de nada, ya que lo que comprobarian GMAIL, HOTMAIL y YAHOO seria el dominio, no la IP.

Porque ?... Simple:

1- Mi dominio crver.net esta proporcionado por GoDaddy.

2- Los DNSs de crver.net, son los de GoDaddy (NS49.DOMAINCONTROL.COM y NS50.DOMAINCONTROL.COM).

3- El dominio crver.net apunta a la IP 201.100.18.246, que es la IP Fija que me asigno mi ISP.

De modo que, lo que estoy haciendo para que el SPF lo marque GMAIL, YAHOO y HOTMAIL como passed, simplemente accedi al account de GoDaddy y en la configuracion de TotalMX agrege una entrada indicando los campos:

```
crver.net   IN TXT "v=spf1 a mx ip4:201.100.18.246 prt mx:crver.net"
```

Con esto hice un envio de prueba y GMAIL me dio: passed, el problema es que aun sigue llegando a SPAM, me imagino por lo de la firma DKIM y SendID (o algo asi)...

Por favor orientenme, y recuerde: Mi ISP es TELMEX, asi que, CERO disposicion y ayuda pro parte de ellos, lo que estoy haciendo es usar los mismos DNSs de GoDaddy para darme el soprote de resolucion del SPF.

Saludos !

----------

## Diabliyo

Ya me instale el dkim-filter, que seria para el SenderID y DKIM, asi quedamos mis archivos de configuracion:

# cat /etc/mail/dkim-filter/dkim-filter.conf

```
BaseDirectory      /var/run/dkim-filter

Domain         crver.net

InternalHosts      /etc/mail/dkim-filter/internalhosts

KeyFile         /etc/mail/dkim-filter/default.private

Mode         sv

Selector      default

Socket         local:/var/run/dkim-filter/dkim-filter.sock

SubDomains      yes

Syslog      yes

SyslogSuccess      yes

UMask         002

UserID      milter:milter

X-Header      yes

Statistics            /var/run/dkim-filter/dkim-filter.stats

```

Genere las claves RSA con el comando dkim-genkey para mi dominio crver.net, y agrege la clave a mi configuracion del DNS (bind) para las zonas Externas e Internas:

# cat /var/bind/pri/crver.net.external

```
$TTL 86400

@   IN SOA   server.crver.net.   root.crver.net. (

   2010063001   ;serial

   3600   ;refresh

   300   ;retry

   604800   ;expiry

   3600 )   ;minimum

;; crver.net.      IN SPF   "v=spf1 ip4:201.100.18.246/32 a mx ptr mx:crver.net ~all"

crver.net.      IN MX   0 crver.net.

crver.net.      IN TXT   "v=spf1 ip4:201.100.18.246/32 a mx ptr mx:crver.net ~all"

crver.net.      IN NS   server.crver.net.

crver.net.      IN NS   208.67.222.222

www.crver.net.      IN A   201.100.18.246

server.crver.net.   IN A   201.100.18.246

server.crver.net.   IN A   192.168.1.202

ns.crver.net.      IN A   201.100.18.246

crver.net      IN TXT   "v=DKIM1; g=*; k=rsa; p=LA_CLAVE_RSA" ; ----- DKIM default for crver.net
```

# cat /var/bind/pri/crver.net.internal

```
$TTL 2d

@   IN SOA   server.crver.net.   root.crver.net. (

   2010070101   ; serial

   3h   ; refresh

   1h   ; retry

   1w   ; expiry

   1d )   ; minimum

crver.net.      IN MX   0 crver.net.

crver.net.      IN TXT   "v=spf1 ip4:201.100.18.246/32 a mx ptr mx:crver.net ~all"

crver.net.      IN NS   server.crver.net.

crver.net.      IN NS   208.67.222.222

www.crver.net.      IN A   192.168.1.202

ns.crver.net.      IN A   192.168.1.202

mail.crver.net.      IN A   192.168.1.202

server.crver.net.   IN A   192.168.1.202

crver.net      IN TXT   "v=DKIM1; g=*; k=rsa; p=LA_CLAVE_RSA" ; ----- DKIM default for crver.net

```

Pero.... Sigo sin poder enviar mails ahora  :Sad: ...

Ya les habia mencionado en mi ante-anterior mensaje que habia configurado el PTR en mi DNS (BIND) y en el DNS de GoDaddy (Total DNS/MX), pero misteriosamente no se porque no puedo enviar mails con mis codigos PHP :S... De echo, ni les he movido a los scripts PHP que hice, y pues algun consejo para ver si el que falla es mi Script PHP o el Postfix ?

Pos otro lado, tengo instalado tambien postfix-admin el cual ofrece un interface Web en el servidor (crver.net), con el cual Si puedo enviar mail, pero obviamente este no me sirve para mi proposito... Asi que, verificando el mail que envia postfix-admin (interface web), checquen estas Cabeceras, ya me dio pass Google, pero evidentemente nose porque sigue faltando el DKIM y SenderID :S...

Saludos !

----------

## Diabliyo

Listo, postfix no es el problema, sino algunas deficiencias de la BDD que sucedio cuando mudaron los datos del Server en la Nube, al server que tenemos en la Oficina.

Pero, tengo una duda, como puedo establecer yo mismo mi Return-Path (no desde PHP, sino al enviarse...), ya que si ven ESTAS CABECERAS en la linea: 7, 11 y 12 aparece apache@crver.net y yo quiero que aparesca: info@crver.net.

Como se los mencione, esos datos al parecer los mete Apache o PHP, ya que desde PHP yo establezco las cabeceras de: From, To, Subject y los Content-Type (HTML o bien Adjuntos).

El DKIM sigo sin poderlo incorporar, me queda la duda si esta DKIM la debe merte postfix o como ?.

Saludos !

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *Diabliyo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> La IP 201.100.18.246 esta bien que apunte a  dsl-201-100-18-246-sta.prod-empresarial.com.mx

 

No diabliyo, eso no está bien. Ninguna mailserver que se precie puede tener como rPTR un nombre de dominio diferente al del DNS (y por ende, al especificado en todo el resto de la configuración). En mis pruebas he encontrado que mas de un servidor (usualmente corporativos, no públicos) se rehusa a adminitir correo al no coincidir el PTR con el banner de postfix.

 *Diabliyo wrote:*   

> ya que no  pueso manejar eso (es mi ISP), por otro lado, seria imposible que la IP apunte a crver.net, no me sirve de nada, ya que lo que comprobarian GMAIL, HOTMAIL y YAHOO seria el dominio, no la IP.

 

Lógico, yo tampoco puedo manejar eso, pero deberías poder, si no, no sirve. Para eso mi ISP me cobra un canon diferencial al común de los usuarios. Si estás pagando por un IP fijo, para un mail server, sin un PTR correctamente configurado vas a tener el inconveniente que mencionaba mas arriba, indistintamente de quien te proveea del dominio o de quien y como aloje este dominio en su servidor de nombres.

Lo de Domainkeys y DKIM es cosa de postfix, si: http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Domainkeys_and_DKIM_with_Postfix

Sobre lo demás, poco puedo aportar.

Salud!

PD: Va un mensaje privado.

----------

## Diabliyo

Buenas Inodoro_Pereyra, agradesco enormemente tus comentarios.

Fijate que sobre el rPTR no ISP es muuuuy torpe asi que, es como pedir agua al desierto  :Sad: ...

Sobre el banner PTR, pues como mencione anteriormente, solo edite la configuracion de 'Total DNS/MX' del dominio 'crver.net' en el Panel de Administracion de GoDaddy, y agrege la linea: "crver.net IN TXT v=spf1 ipv4:MI_IP_FIJA a mx ptr mx:crver.net" y al momento de enviar un mail a Yahoo, Gmail o Hotmail... Ahora en las cabeceras aparece spf: passed, cuando antes aparecia: spf: neutral. Creo que hasta ese punto vamos bien, no ?

Ahora solo falta el DKIM, y quiero asumir que postfix debe pegarle esas cabeceras al mail, cierto ??...

Y digamos, que de ser asi, que postfix le pegue las cabeceras de la firma (DKIM), al momento de recivirlo GMAIL, YAHOO o HOTMAIL, ellos comprobaran con el DNS de 'crver.net', cierto ??? (vaya, que son los DNSs de GoDaddy)....

De ser asi, servira agregar un nuevo registro TXT a la configuracion (asi como lo hice con el SPF) para poniendo la clave DKIM ?

Tal vez ando un poco liado y estrezado, asi que disculpen, pero me confundo ya que no tengo IPs que la hagan de DNSs, los unicos DNSs que resuelven, son los de GoDaddy... sino chequen: whois crver.net

Saludos !

----------

## Diabliyo

Creo que postfix ya esta configurado bien para usar a dkim-filters para firmar los mails, pero algo sucede  :Sad: .... Miren mi log:

# cat /var/log/messages |grep postfix

```
Jul  2 12:23:01 server postfix/cleanup[16576]: 6E9391A1511: milter-reject: CONNECT from localhost[127.0.0.1]: 4.3.5 Server configuration problem - try again later; from=<apache@crver.net>
```

Aparte no se como quitar el apache@crver.net, siempre que envio un mail con mi programa se pone es header :S, y cuando uso posftxi-admin (interface web), me pone el mismo mail con el que llene el input de: From:.

Dejo los archivos de configuracion:

# cat /etc/mail/dkim-filter/dkim-filter.conf

```
BaseDirectory      /var/run/dkim-filter

Domain         crver.net

InternalHosts      /etc/mail/dkim-filter/internalhosts

KeyFile         /etc/mail/dkim-filter/default.key.pem

Mode         sv

Selector      default

Socket         local:/var/run/dkim-filter/dkim-filter.sock

SubDomains      yes

Syslog      yes

SyslogSuccess      yes

UMask         002

UserID      milter

X-Header      yes

Statistics            /var/run/dkim-filter/dkim-filter.stats
```

# cat /etc/postfix/main.cf 

```
queue_directory = /var/spool/postfix

command_directory = /usr/sbin

daemon_directory = //usr/lib/postfix

data_directory = /var/lib/postfix

mail_owner = postfix

unknown_local_recipient_reject_code = 550

debug_peer_level = 2

debugger_command =

    PATH=/bin:/usr/bin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/X11R6/bin

    ddd $daemon_directory/$process_name $process_id & sleep 5

sendmail_path = /usr/sbin/sendmail

newaliases_path = /usr/bin/newaliases

mailq_path = /usr/bin/mailq

setgid_group = postdrop

html_directory = /usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.6/html

manpage_directory = /usr/share/man

sample_directory = /etc/postfix

readme_directory = /usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.6/readme

home_mailbox = .maildir/

smtpd_sasl_local_domain = 

smtpd_sasl_auth_enable = yes

smtpd_sasl_security_options = noanonymous

broken_sasl_auth_clients = yes

smtpd_sasl_authenticated_header = yes

smtpd_recipient_restrictions = permit_sasl_authenticated,permit_mynetworks,reject_unauth_destination

inet_interfaces = all

mynetworks = 127.0.0.0/8

smtpd_tls_auth_only = no

smtp_use_tls = yes

smtpd_use_tls = yes

smtp_tls_note_starttls_offer = yes

smtpd_tls_key_file = /etc/postfix/ssl/smtpd.key

smtpd_tls_cert_file = /etc/postfix/ssl/smtpd.crt

smtpd_tls_CAfile = /etc/postfix/ssl/cacert.pem

smtpd_tls_loglevel = 1

smtpd_tls_received_header = yes

smtpd_tls_session_cache_timeout = 3600s

tls_random_source = dev:/dev/urandom

myhostname = crver.net

mydomain = crver.net

mydestination = $myhostname, localhost.$mydomain, localhost

mailbox_command = 

smtpd_banner = $myhostname ESMTP $mail_name ($mail_version)

smtpd_milters = local:/var/run/dkim-filter/dkim-filter.sock

non_smtpd_milters = local:/var/run/dkim-filters/dkim-filter.sock
```

Saludos !

----------

## Diabliyo

Listo.. Ya logre que se firmen los mails (DKIM), la configuracion quedo finalmente asi:

# cat /etc/postfix/main.cf

# cat /etc/postfix/master.cf

# cat /etc/mail/dkim-filter/dkim-filter.conf

Pero aun hotmail me recive en SPAM  :Sad: .... 

Este es un header del que me llego a GMAIL

```
Delivered-To: darkdiabliyo@gmail.com

Received: by 10.42.4.80 with SMTP id 16cs140269icr;

        Fri, 2 Jul 2010 11:47:04 -0700 (PDT)

Received: by 10.90.90.7 with SMTP id n7mr1740403agb.43.1278096424352;

        Fri, 02 Jul 2010 11:47:04 -0700 (PDT)

Return-Path: <apache@crver.net>

Received: from crver.net ([201.100.18.246])

        by mx.google.com with ESMTP id v2si2065714ybh.59.2010.07.02.11.47.03;

        Fri, 02 Jul 2010 11:47:04 -0700 (PDT)

Received-SPF: pass (google.com: domain of apache@crver.net designates 201.100.18.246 as permitted sender) client-ip=201.100.18.246;

Authentication-Results: mx.google.com; spf=pass (google.com: domain of apache@crver.net designates 201.100.18.246 as permitted sender) smtp.mail=apache@crver.net; dkim=neutral (body hash did not verify) header.i=@crver.net

Received: by crver.net (Postfix, from userid 81)

   id 7AEA11A1465; Fri,  2 Jul 2010 13:08:04 -0500 (CDT)

X-DKIM: Sendmail DKIM Filter v2.8.3 crver.net 7AEA11A1465

DKIM-Signature: v=1; a=rsa-sha256; c=simple/simple; d=crver.net; s=default;

   t=1278096417; bh=9RAU988EuR+6ezLscx4ieztxEsBMeXwjmeloWVrbFVE=;

   h=To:Subject:MIME-Version:Content-Type:From:Message-Id:Date;

   b=ynE9umJjpdB+rmQpFxZY1aZMDU3gHrobVu/WiwtNWrR9coBt9QWNafKKBrvub0kVP

    4aTzm38mZPDHsctHG1uCDoncc0gQFPzhBvzEreq0QijJLglUkJgkRRNHKXqNhQl+lo

    +30r4r9TJ6rOLmmByeq2a0oE4CSYzV7McPxOZzic=

To: darkdiabliyo@gmail.com

Subject: probando...

MIME-Version: 1.0

Content-Type: multipart/mixed; boundary="5baa9cd981230767242d65c7ee3c433b"

From: info@crver.net

Message-Id: <20100702184657.7AEA11A1465@crver.net>

Date: Fri,  2 Jul 2010 13:08:04 -0500 (CDT)
```

Y este el header de HOTMAIL:

```
X-Message-Delivery: Vj0xLjE7dXM9MDtsPTA7YT0wO0Q9MjtTQ0w9NA==

X-Message-Status: n:0

X-SID-PRA: info@crver.net

X-AUTH-Result: NONE

X-Message-Info: 6sSXyD95QpXnHStgs5f13Oe/ia/973Lbcchelo/7R1v0S/rCosFV8g+mXBAjrgObW+lU/UBRiVVSP6Zknzx3WeEqjx6ZxJeR

Received: from crver.net ([201.100.18.246]) by col0-mc4-f10.Col0.hotmail.com with Microsoft SMTPSVC(6.0.3790.4675);

    Fri, 2 Jul 2010 12:09:24 -0700

Received: by crver.net (Postfix, from userid 81)

   id D14A41A1524; Fri,  2 Jul 2010 14:09:23 -0500 (CDT)

X-DKIM: Sendmail DKIM Filter v2.8.3 crver.net D14A41A1524

DKIM-Signature: v=1; a=rsa-sha256; c=simple/simple; d=crver.net; s=default;

   t=1278097763; bh=jZrXeXLGoqM/E4QR0GRzs1DHD0sG9NkYHJS+ldBDXBA=;

   h=To:Subject:MIME-Version:Content-Type:From:Message-Id:Date;

   b=M7yS6csVeHqoyPWAgMFEAk+6eR0wveONdYLtFPOsZ99riV3Ab1XD98F68+x2cgENt

    rF54BMCl+W2bbxUeqwLlZgi3dtVCWMLb6Yr0SwGvxdZo8ReX2lMRJ0jl+Mmpp1j/dy

    f8wPzfB2/UB1iE5I8rPuTwONz0Vv3bwRBKv069zQ=

To: darkdiabliyo@hotmail.com

Subject: Prueba Servidor TS01

MIME-Version: 1.0

Content-Type: multipart/mixed; boundary="5b6310efdfa79a824c0e0999adcfd464"

From: info@crver.net

Message-Id: <20100702190923.D14A41A1524@crver.net>

Date: Fri,  2 Jul 2010 14:09:23 -0500 (CDT)

Return-Path: apache@crver.net

X-OriginalArrivalTime: 02 Jul 2010 19:09:24.0566 (UTC) FILETIME=[15B22760:01CB1A1A]
```

Me inquieta la cabecera que agrega HOTMAIL:

```
X-AUTH-Result: NONE
```

Ya que tambien la agrega YAHOO, pero un poco cambiado (creo que es lo mismo) va asi:

```
Authentication-Results:           mta1019.mail.ac4.yahoo.com from=crver.net; domainkeys=neutral (no sig); from=crver.net; dkim=permerror (no key)
```

Header completa de YAHOO:

```
X-Apparently-To:           haniel_jauregui@yahoo.com.mx via 68.142.206.140; Fri, 02 Jul 2010 12:09:20 -0700

Return-Path:       <apache@crver.net>

X-YahooFilteredBulk:       201.100.18.246

Received-SPF:       pass (mta1019.mail.ac4.yahoo.com: domain of apache@crver.net designates 201.100.18.246 as permitted sender)

X-YMailISG:       q1x9WZccZAphzYq3Oy2pUB33KEWiSVscIlX1P4xcOw_AeUHn 0juwew2rPl5PdQoMKxnVhCrva.suXY4M3qwY57rSg1WPw_awHFYM1.iBf8uP ElKTCXC062CS3nqck15CtEO.1LfPvik.vS98PdDcRwd5X8sb1L3fJrkKWQzr r2ewCL2ccFh1W0dlBkk2iFSDcdJhXFkuDrXxAHGW_Rx7VUyvGB4yIIpqCVkq 3deKXq65z.f9vQq_TutrzWfIN1rxyVo5iAbzBqMw3Vo5xCwdaIPquXJPvmJ7 3y9zQjlkCDy379sSvuSmZWvoYSHimBZvxacwbli5Uw2Sql3nm0_d8iwO6smQ NpUYlq61bCGi3ny2gGsXBW13ptEVSPG.ZWbQbKEblSDdcacMpRjYB0xPjpUk HeBtYvDIJ2wYUtxhmZ_7BWQqL6i04SiyKyGenQ3OsDP_Hx9OThQkQt5eCBvz g07lBbS7Jes.vXefyGh5yAo7qL8sJqpoT.lQrmCNlW2u4ntquHBpFZU3uiDa iC1Haz4-

X-Originating-IP:       [201.100.18.246]

Authentication-Results:       mta1019.mail.ac4.yahoo.com from=crver.net; domainkeys=neutral (no sig); from=crver.net; dkim=permerror (no key)

Received:       from 127.0.0.1 (EHLO crver.net) (201.100.18.246) by mta1019.mail.ac4.yahoo.com with SMTP; Fri, 02 Jul 2010 12:09:20 -0700

Received:       by crver.net (Postfix, from userid 81) id 6DCA71A1524; Fri, 2 Jul 2010 14:09:15 -0500 (CDT)

X-DKIM:       Sendmail DKIM Filter v2.8.3 crver.net 6DCA71A1524

DKIM-Signature:       v=1; a=rsa-sha256; c=simple/simple; d=crver.net; s=default; t=1278097755; bh=HmlnzUz8n1i5/jQyYDGX/4vwtDz5TOe1uhGuhNrDtY4=; h=To:Subject:MIME-Version:Content-Type:From:Message-Id:Date; b=yo2uemoqAF0DAenhWKGs9O4YIhZrwIsQ8fZNyTFf4Kq/zW63pC/jbUDOXVUKBp59g 5tKIkIzt2YTMyFCvcpV4629/XM9//rQ9SwBM2vniJLjyMJfYeaQg+Cs40QIGoTy8jC ohJeFTm8+suJmW/Dp9ipY5uYq2jG0eV4OQA0aHxg=

To:       haniel_jauregui@yahoo.com.mx

Subject:       Prueba Servidor TS01

MIME-Version:       1.0

Content-Type:       multipart/mixed; boundary="727e7c581b03bada8eaad1d83e7debfe"

From:       

info@crver.net  

Añadir remitente a Contactos

Message-Id:       <20100702190915.6DCA71A1524@crver.net>

Date:       Fri, 2 Jul 2010 14:09:15 -0500 (CDT)

Content-Length:       494
```

----------

## cheiff

Hola @Diabliyo,

resolviste el problema del 

```

X-AUTH-Result: NONE

```

?

Me pasa un poco lo mismo que a tí. Ando peleándome con tratar de no ser bloqueado como Spam.

He conseguido pasar Yahoo usando DomainKeys. Osea, Gmail usa DKIM y Yahoo dk (DomainKeys).

Si necesitas ayuda  para esto te puedo apuntar algunos sitios.

Hasta ahí todo bien. Falta hotmail. Me pasa el tema del X-AUTH-Result: NONE .

Por otro lado he configurado el SPF, el SenderID, etc, y nada. 

¿Has averiguado algo al respecto?

Muchas gracias, saludos

----------

## Diabliyo

 *cheiff wrote:*   

> Hola @Diabliyo,
> 
> resolviste el problema del 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Buenas.. te agradeceria me diera salgunas ligas, aun sigo teniendo problemas para implementar DomainKeys... Las DKIM y SPF ya estan funcionando bien !...

Te envie un Privado, checalo, me interesa resolver las DomainKeys...

Respecto a lo que me preguntas, pues aun no, porque sigo estancado  :Sad: 

Saludos !

----------

## Diabliyo

 *Diabliyo wrote:*   

>  *cheiff wrote:*   Hola @Diabliyo,
> 
> resolviste el problema del 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Me auto contesto...

Para que los mails lleguen a INBOX en servidores de Hotmail hay que haces 2 cosas:

1- Implementar SPF v2, y claro, antes de poner las v2 debes tener funcionando bien la SPF v1.

2- Comunicarse a Soporte Tecnico Sender-ID de Microsoft (existe un formulario en la pagina de microsoft), estos inmediatamente te dan de alta los dominios y listo.

Con eso ya llegaran las cabeceras asi:

```
X-SID-Result: Pass

X-AUTH-Result: PASS
```

Saludos !

----------

